# toekomstige gebeurtenissen kunnen worden voorzien



## Matron

Hi there,

I'm having a bit of trouble with the whole phrase below... firstly in terms of understanding what it is saying and secondly working out a fluent translation for it!

It relates to advertising of premium rate telephone services; is it referring to fortune telling?

My effort: ... advertising for paid services must not:
   1 ° suggest that future events can be foreseen without scientific evidence or without referring to (or acknowledging?)the arbitrary nature or the lack of any basis/ foundation for the information provided

Context:RD establishing Code of Ethics for Telecommunications - here
  Art. 11. De betalende diensten en de reclame ervoor mogen niet:
  1° suggereren dat toekomstige gebeurtenissen kunnen worden voorzien zonder wetenschappelijk bewijs of vermelding van de toevallige aard of van de ongegrondheid van de verstrekte informatie;

FYI: here is the french version: _Les services payants et la publicité à cet effet ne peuvent pas :
  1° suggérer que des futurs événements peuvent être prévus en l'absence de preuve scientifique ou de la mention du caractère aléatoire ou non fondé des informations fournies_


----------



## eno2

It's a bit weird to require "acknowledging the arbitrary nature or the lack of any basis/ foundation for the information provided" when "suggesting that future events can be foreseen".
Looks like a nice oxymoron.

<We can foresee future events, but that's mere randomness and entirely unfounded.>


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> It's a bit weird to require "acknowledging the arbitrary nature or the lack of any basis/ foundation for the information provided" when "suggesting that future events can be foreseen".
> Looks like a nice oxymoron.
> 
> <We can foresee future events, but that's mere randomness and entirely unfounded.>



Yes - that's what i was thinking. When it refers to foreseeing future events - what do you think it i means? Any ideas?


----------



## eno2

No idea. 
When you pay for services you expect rightly the services also to happen in the future, with the necessary quality. 

_...Les services payants et la publicité à cet effet ne peuvent pas .... is better than your:  "advertising for paid services must not..."_


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Matron said:


> Context:RD establishing Code of Ethics for Telecommunications - here
> Art. 11. De betalende diensten en de reclame ervoor mogen niet:
> 1° suggereren dat toekomstige gebeurtenissen kunnen worden voorzien zonder wetenschappelijk bewijs of vermelding van de toevallige aard of van de ongegrondheid van de verstrekte informatie;


Wanneer je betaalde diensten aanbiedt, mag je – in deze diensten zelf of in de reclame ervoor – alleen suggereren dat toekomstige gebeurtenissen kunnen worden voorzien op voorwaarde (a) dat je het wetenschappelijk onderbouwt of (b) dat je er uitdrukkelijk bij vermeldt dat deze informatie toevallig is of nergens op gebaseerd is. Met andere woorden, je mag het zeggen, maar dan moet je het kunnen aantonen, of je moet er eerlijk bij vertellen dat het eigenlijk prietpraat is.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Matron said:


> advertising for paid services must not:


Aangezien je een juridische tekst vertaalt, is het raadzaam om letterlijk te vertalen wat er staat en niets weg te laten.


----------



## Matron

Hans Molenslag said:


> Aangezien je een juridische tekst vertaalt, is het raadzaam om letterlijk te vertalen wat er staat en niets weg te laten.



Thanks! really helpful as always and much appreciated. Yep - understood.


----------

